# Newstand-Magazines



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Just browsing the magazines store from the Kindle Fire and noticed that it says "Page View Enabled".  That's cool.  That way you know if you need to zoom in/out to view an article.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> Just browsing the magazines store from the Kindle Fire and noticed that it says "Page View Enabled". That's cool. That way you know if you need to zoom in/out to view an article.


I also like how there is a "index" like option so you can quickly and easily get to a specific article. In the magazines that I have tested each entry in the index has a description and some have a picture on the side.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I've got a couple of mags on free trial and am fairly impressed. SOME in the kindle newsstand ONLY work on Fire, but even the ones that work with all devices look pretty good. And you can switch to text mode if it's a long article like you find in _The Atlantic_. Some have 3 month trials and are actually apps. . . .they link more thoroughly to the website for the publication. I've got a couple of those, but haven't had a chance to play to much yet.

I'm also liking the way my newspaper displays. You don't get the layout, but the pictures look great and the navigation is nice. . .as good as on the eInk Kindle and better than on the Android app where you have to keep tapping to get the 'go to next article' arrow. On the fire the 'next article' arrow stays unless you tap that you are going to read the article.

BTW, I've been using a stylus with the device -- I'm much better at tapping in the right place, I find.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you need to be in wifi range to read magazines & newspapers, or can you download them and then take them on the go?


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> Do you need to be in wifi range to read magazines & newspapers, or can you download them and then take them on the go?


Once they are downloaded they can be read w/o internet connection.


----------

